# PHP - Kein Ausgabe im Browser (apache, lighttpd)

## doedel

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, PHP zum Laufen zu bekommen. Ich hab damit seit Jahren nichts mehr am Hut gehabt und seh deshalb wahrscheinlich nicht worans liegt, etwas grossartiges wird das wohl kaum sein....

Ich habe lighttpd, apache und php compiliert. Beide Webserver starten auch ordentlich. Wenn ich in der config php ausmache, dann bekomme ich den Inhalt der PHP-Datei angezeigt. Wenn ich es anmache, bekomme ich einfach nur eine leere, weisse Seite angezeigt.

Die USE-Flags für PHP: "apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl doc exif fileinfo filter gd gdbm gmp hash iconv ipv6 json mysql nls phar posix readline session simplexml ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xpm zip zlib"

USE-Flags lighttpd: "bzip2 doc gdbm ipv6 mysql pcre php ssl zlib"

USE-Flags apache: "doc ssl"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

APACHE2_MPMS=""

Die PHP-Datei ist entweder:

<? phpinfo(); ?>

oder ein echo Hello World, funktioniert beides nicht.

Ich hoffe könnt mir da auf die Schnelle weiterhelfen.

----------

## doedel

Das ist ja schon fast mehr als peinlich...

Ein Copy&Paste Hello-World ging - es lag an <? statt <?php am Anfang der Datei.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das kann man auch bei PHP einstellen, dass das akzeptiert wird.

Ist standardmäßig aber deaktiviert:

 *php.ini wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ; Allow the <? tag.  Otherwise, only <?php and <script> tags are recognized.
> 
> short_open_tag = On
> ...

 

----------

## doedel

Oh, danke für den Tipp  :Smile:  Ich hab das gleich mal geändert.

----------

## musv

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Oh, danke für den Tipp  Ich hab das gleich mal geändert.

 

Besser wäre es gewesen, du hättest die PHP-Scripte geändert. "<?" war schon vor 10 Jahren ein schlechter Stil.

----------

## doedel

Das hab ich ja zuerst, geändert hab ich die config, erst als ich den Tip hier bekam  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *doedel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe lighttpd, apache und php compiliert. Beide Webserver starten auch ordentlich.

 

Wieso denn zwei Webserver? Ich versuch immer mich auf einen zu beschränken.

Sorry, nur der Neugierde wegen.

----------

## doedel

Zum Testen, weils mit dem lighttpd nicht ging hab ich den apache compiliert.

----------

